# MF271 3-point arms not working



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a MF 271 and pulled it into the barn a week or so ago and everything was fine. Yesterday I went to use it and the 3-point arms won't lift. The front end loader works fine as does the aux hydraulics. I had changed the hyd fluids about a month ago and found some slime in the linkage strainer which I cleaned. Thinking maybe something had plugged it again I drained and pulled the filter again. The stainer is clean as a whistle. I am kind of at a loss as to what to look at next. Any ideas? Thanks
My draft control lever and my position control levers are sort of stuck together. They have been this way for a while but the 3-point worked ok. Last night I decided I needed to free them and took the nut off the bolt that runs through the two control levers but the bolt won't turn. When I really turn the bolt head the other side is not moving so I stopped before twisting the bolt off. Does this bolt go straight through? If so I suspect if I twist it off I can just drive it out and put a new one in. I'm thinking even though it was working as is my problem might be because the two levers are locked up.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day Mr purplewg.
Yes and no.
The draft lever operating shaft fits INSIDE the position control shaft they are seized together if you have oxy acetylene gently heat the shaft up If you look up from the bottom of the cast bracket that supports everything you can see the shaft remember gentle heat and at the same time try to get movement between the levers when you do put plenty of wd 40 in there and keep working the stuff in there. 
The fact that the levers are seized together will mean that they are effectivly contradicting each other .

To operate the three point hitch example in position control first set the draft control lever to the UP position and use the position lever to select the working height of the tph ,also If the tractor has a selector valve under the seat you can set the selector to give you extra oil to the loader if you like ,you may know about this already ??.


----------



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Hutch. I kind of figured they were seized together. I just wasn't sure if that bolt goes all the way through or not. I was thinking maybe the outside lever might have a male stud sticking out and the other side might screw into a female section there. I know I can feel that bolt wanting to shear off if I put enough force on it.


----------



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

I wanted to report back. A little fire wrench and penetrating oil and I got the two levers unstuck. I have now locked the draft lever in place so the position lever has to move by itself. Maybe this will keep them from getting stuck together again.

Thanks for the help Hutch...


----------

